# CDR Rejected... Need Help Please



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering and I have 4 years of experience as Electrical & Instrument Engineer. I posted my CDR application for Professional Electrical Engineer to Engineers Australia. Today I get this reply:

"You nominated Electrical Engineer as occupation however the underpinning knowledge you gained from your degree is indeed Electronics Engineer. Besides, work experience and career episodes are more focused towards Electrical & Control engineering. The outcome of this assessment can only be done as Engineering Technologist. Please let me know to proceed."

Now, If I want to change my nominated occupation to ANZSCO 233513 Plant or production engineer (specialization in Automation and Control engineer) and provide additional career episodes which focus more on my automation and control experience. will that be Ok. I mean can I do that??


----------



## jahanzeb84 (May 9, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I have a bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering and I have 4 years of experience as Electrical & Instrument Engineer. I posted my CDR application for Professional Electrical Engineer to Engineers Australia. Today I get this reply:
> 
> "You nominated Electrical Engineer as occupation however the underpinning knowledge you gained from your degree is indeed Electronics Engineer. Besides, work experience and career episodes are more focused towards Electrical & Control engineering. The outcome of this assessment can only be done as Engineering Technologist. Please let me know to proceed."
> 
> Now, If I want to change my nominated occupation to ANZSCO 233513 Plant or production engineer (specialization in Automation and Control engineer) and provide additional career episodes which focus more on my automation and control experience. will that be Ok. I mean can I do that??


Why don't you go with "Engineering Technologist" as occupation? It is in the Skilled Occupation List and Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List as well


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I have a bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering and I have 4 years of experience as Electrical & Instrument Engineer. I posted my CDR application for Professional Electrical Engineer to Engineers Australia. Today I get this reply:
> 
> "You nominated Electrical Engineer as occupation however the underpinning knowledge you gained from your degree is indeed Electronics Engineer. Besides, work experience and career episodes are more focused towards Electrical & Control engineering. The outcome of this assessment can only be done as Engineering Technologist. Please let me know to proceed."
> 
> Now, If I want to change my nominated occupation to ANZSCO 233513 Plant or production engineer (specialization in Automation and Control engineer) and provide additional career episodes which focus more on my automation and control experience. will that be Ok. I mean can I do that??


If you will be making 60 points go for engineering technologist.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

I have no problem going for Engineering technologist. But that will deduct my points by 5. I have barely 60 points.


----------



## adobo_expat (Apr 20, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I have no problem going for Engineering technologist. But that will deduct my points by 5. I have barely 60 points.


hi, can explain why it will deduct points by 5?
thank you!


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Points for trade qualifications is 10. Points for bachelors degree is 15.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I have no problem going for Engineering technologist. But that will deduct my points by 5. I have barely 60 points.


how/why would it deduct 5 points?


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello TheExpatriate

I was claiming pointss for age IELTS engineering qualification and work experience. 
Th total points were 60. Now I am not really sure but I think if EA give me engineering technologist trade instead of professional engineer status I will lose 5 points for qualification. 
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hello TheExpatriate
> 
> I was claiming pointss for age IELTS engineering qualification and work experience.
> Th total points were 60. Now I am not really sure but I think if EA give me engineering technologist trade instead of professional engineer status I will lose 5 points for qualification.
> Correct me if I am wrong.


No

Qualification is assessed as per your university grading in the country education profile, has nothing to do with the occupation code

Btw, I have a client who went through the exact same issue you are describing last month (EA changed him over from Electrical Engineer to Engineering Technologist), yet they still assessed his qualification as bachelor, and he didn't lose any points.

If your bachelor is AQF Level 7 in Australia, you won't lose any points, whether technologist or P. Eng.

If your bachelor is < AQF Level 7, you will lose points no matter what the occupation is

Note: if EA considers your bachelor as < AQF Level 7, they would have raised it in their comments (happened to another client of mine, and I had to point it out to them that they were at fault because of the CEP listing of his university, and they assessed it as bachelor)


----------



## adobo_expat (Apr 20, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Points for trade qualifications is 10. Points for bachelors degree is 15.


i thought it's DIBP who will give the points, EA just for assessment, because i know a lot who also skill assessed by EA as Engg Technologist, but still their degree is recognised as equivalent to Australian Degree, and got the 15pts


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> I have no problem going for Engineering technologist. But that will deduct my points by 5. I have barely 60 points.


Your degree will still be assessed as bachelor degree giving you 15 points, just your profession will be engineering technologist and experience points will still remain with you.


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you OZpunjabi that's really good to know. I was terrified to think that all my efforts would go invain. but now I have no issue since my points would not be deducted.

Thanks


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

adobo_expat said:


> i thought it's DIBP who will give the points, EA just for assessment, because i know a lot who also skill assessed by EA as Engg Technologist, but still their degree is recognised as equivalent to Australian Degree, and got the 15pts


Hello adobo_expat,

Points are still awarded by DIBP. I was just confused if EA didn't recognize me as P.Eng, DIBP will award me only 10 points for qualification.

Regards,


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> No
> 
> Qualification is assessed as per your university grading in the country education profile, has nothing to do with the occupation code
> 
> ...


Thank you TheExpatriate

I was a little confused since I have never thought of engineering technologist as an occupation for me so I didn't have much info regarding that.

Now that problem is that I have written my comments back to EA and the application is locked. I have asked the assessor if I could change my occupation to Plant or Production engineer and would provide additional Career episodes. How do I tell him / (where to email) that I have changed my mind and want you to proceed as engineering technologist??

Regards,


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you all for your support and help. I went for Engineering Technologist and got 15 points for degree as well as it was assessed as bachelors degree. I received EA assessment today.
I just applied for EOI today against Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points for subclass 189 and after just 5~6 hours got an invitation. I wasn't expecting it as I was not ready with all the documents and stuff but I think I will have to rush now. 

Good luck to all of you 

Regards


----------



## Zaya Htet (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I am same situation like you. I am holding B. Engg (Electronics) and having over 10 years experience in I & E as Engineer. Now I am preparing necessities for EA assessment. I am not so sure about for Career Episodes to prepare as PE or ET and I started writing career episodes referred to PE. From reading Aspiring Candidate posts, I feel like ET is the best way to do. Please advise.

Kind regards,
Zaya Htet


----------



## Zaya Htet (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I am same situation like Aspiring Candidate. I am holding B. Engg (Electronics) and having over 10 years experience in I & E as Engineer. Now I am preparing necessities for EA assessment. I am not so sure about for Career Episodes to prepare as PE or ET and I started writing career episodes referred to PE. From reading Aspiring Candidate's posts, I feel like ET is the best way to do. Please advise.

Kind regards,
Zaya Htet


----------



## Ramankailey (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi 
I have b.tech in electrical engg,
But my job profile meets the 
Electrical engg technician .
Can apply for this category for assesment in TRA .
What should be the points awarded for qualification.
Plz help


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all for your support and help. I went for Engineering Technologist and got 15 points for degree as well as it was assessed as bachelors degree. I received EA assessment today.
> I just applied for EOI today against Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points for subclass 189 and after just 5~6 hours got an invitation. I wasn't expecting it as I was not ready with all the documents and stuff but I think I will have to rush now.
> ...


Congrats buddy, I have one question and looking for your help, How to provide third party evidence of employment. Like social security evidance or tax evidence I have only experience letters, what have you submitted


----------



## Aspiring Candidate (Dec 14, 2015)

adnan_889 said:


> Congrats buddy, I have one question and looking for your help, How to provide third party evidence of employment. Like social security evidance or tax evidence I have only experience letters, what have you submitted


Hi,

I didn't apply for relevant skilled employment. However, you can attach bank statement, promotion letters, third party medical insurance if any, provident fund statement. EOBI details etc.


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

Aspiring Candidate said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all for your support and help. I went for Engineering Technologist and got 15 points for degree as well as it was assessed as bachelors degree. I received EA assessment today.
> I just applied for EOI today against Engineering Technologist 233914 with 60 points for subclass 189 and after just 5~6 hours got an invitation. I wasn't expecting it as I was not ready with all the documents and stuff but I think I will have to rush now.
> ...


Invitation within 5~6 hours is really fast !
Did you go through the CDR path?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

adnan_889 said:


> Congrats buddy, I have one question and looking for your help, How to provide third party evidence of employment. Like social security evidance or tax evidence I have only experience letters, what have you submitted


Dear adnan_889.

Have you prepared your CDR?. I think evidence can be things like Bank statement,Payslip among others.

REgards
RicTon


----------

